# anybody take a panama canal  cruise or those viking cruises



## martys (Oct 19, 2017)

anybody take a panama canal cruise or those Viking European cruises.  Been to a lot of the  caribbean  with 4 cruises and want to go back but a lot of islands messes up by hurricanes.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2017)

martys said:


> anybody take a panama canal cruise or those Viking European cruises.  Been to a lot of the  caribbean  with 4 cruises and want to go back but a lot of islands messes up by hurricanes.



No, I never did and won't be going now, but good for you Martys, for having taken those cruises.

It's terrible about the islands. Hopefully next year at least a few will be restored.

I just thought now- those cruise lines must be losing a ton of money!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2017)

The cruise ships just go to different destinations when a port gets torn up.  
I went through the canal in 1958 courtesy of the Navy.  I missed seeing one set of locks because I was on watch in the engine room.  Last fall I went to the canal on a cruise ship.  It looks a bit different now.

Never done a river cruise.  I am curious about cruises on the St Lawrence if any one has done that.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 21, 2017)

I’ve been on two Viking cruises and loved each one.    They are pricey, but money well spent.    We did the Grand European and China (included land too).    Really enjoyed the smaller boat, only 90passengers and no kids).


----------



## Falcon (Oct 21, 2017)

On one cruise, we passed a tiny island.  We were all on deck watching a  little bearded man dressed only in tattered shorts,

jumping up and down,  running back and forth  and waving his arms.

I asked the captain who that man was.  He said he didn't  know,  but every month when we pass by here, 

He goes nuts like that.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 21, 2017)

Falcon said:


> On one cruise, we passed a tiny island.  We were all on deck watching a  little bearded man dressed only in tattered shorts,
> 
> jumping up and down,  running back and forth  and waving his arms.
> 
> ...



He has been marooned for 20 years and wants to go home.


----------

